# Spark plug wires



## WILDFIREBLAZING (Apr 27, 2004)

I need me a set of sparkplug wires for my rb20de can any 1 tell me where i can find them online or know of any other nissan vehicle that carries the same type wires

1995 nissan skyline
4dr gts


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

If you've got an RB20de, it doesn't have plug wires. It uses individual coil packs for each plug like this:
http://www.historyofcars-n.com/items/4518620022.html

If you do have plug wires, then you've got the RB20e engine. You can get a universal spark plug wire set for Accel or something like that:
http://store.wpsracing.com/ac300plusrac.html


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> If you do have plug wires, then you've got the RB20e engine. You can get a universal spark plug wire set for Accel or something like that:
> http://store.wpsracing.com/ac300plusrac.html


RB30E/RB20E, Get a set for a GM Holden VL commodore......I wonder if GM America can get RB parts?


----------

